# bobleheads...michelin man and dog



## kwik (Apr 15, 2006)

this is the michelin tire bobblehead put out for the humane society i believe. they were only available from tire purchases in our area. there are other michelin bobbles, but this is the most popular one out.
this is for sale.
$40.00 plus shipping priority mail delivery con.
it's a hard ceramic like resin and would weigh around 5 pounds. it's in it's original box and never opened. shipping would be i guess 10 to 15 dollars depending where you live.
the one you see is my personal collection.
payment by money order only. postal money order only. 
interested, let me know!


----------

